# Net craft blanks



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the minnow blanks from Janns net craft? I was looking at the long deep divers. From the website looks like maybe close to a husky jerk or some thing similar. I have an airbrush and paint myself. Just looking for a cheaper alternative then the crystal ones thru rapala.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ive never used the blanks from Janns, so i cant comment onthose in particular. I get blanks from either predatorbassbaits or getbitcustombaits and have been very pleased with both.


----------



## nitro591 (Dec 16, 2009)

I used them. They're husky jerk replicas. They work pretty well.


----------

